# Gentoo und Httptunnel

## ishak

Hallo Leute,

und wieder mal brauch ich eure hilfe ich hab bei mir gestern httptunnel installiert und will jetzt versuchen auf denn windows rechner Kazaa zum laufen bringen. Aber es geht irgentwie nicht.

Also wir haben eine Standleitund der TU und einen Proxy server ich hab gehört das es damit geht aber warum krieg ich es nicht zum gang.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie es gehen könnte.

Grüße 

ishak

PS: Bei und gehen keine SSH connections nach drausen.

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *ishak wrote:*   

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> und wieder mal brauch ich eure hilfe ich hab bei mir gestern httptunnel installiert und will jetzt versuchen auf denn windows rechner Kazaa zum laufen bringen. Aber es geht irgentwie nicht.
> 
> Also wir haben eine Standleitund der TU und einen Proxy server ich hab gehört das es damit geht aber warum krieg ich es nicht zum gang.
> ...

 

Hallo, wenn die Leute an der TU an dem Proxy-Server ne ACL setzen (z.b. nach Browser Agent) dann hast du mit deinem HTTP tunnel sowieso ein problem. Im Squid geht das sogar sehr einfach ungewünschte applikationen vom tunneln zu hindern.

mfg

masteroafmagic

----------

## ishak

Ich weis es nicht hast du vieleicht ne ahrnung wie ich es trotzdem zum kaufen bringen kann ich hatte mal ein Programm für windows hies auch httptunnel und mit dem gings aber ist jetzt kostenpflichtig. Darum will ich das es so läuft.

HAst du ein vorschlag

----------

## ishak

Ich weis es nicht hast du vieleicht ne ahrnung wie ich es trotzdem zum kaufen bringen kann ich hatte mal ein Programm für windows hies auch httptunnel und mit dem gings aber ist jetzt kostenpflichtig. Darum will ich das es so läuft.

HAst du ein vorschlag

----------

## mike_78

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hallo, wenn die Leute an der TU an dem Proxy-Server ne ACL setzen (z.b. nach Browser Agent) dann hast du mit deinem HTTP tunnel sowieso ein problem. Im Squid geht das sogar sehr einfach ungewünschte applikationen vom tunneln zu hindern.
> 
> mfg
> ...

 

ja und wie geht das im squid? hast du nen Link dazu?

lg/mike

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *mike_78 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Hallo, wenn die Leute an der TU an dem Proxy-Server ne ACL setzen (z.b. nach Browser Agent) dann hast du mit deinem HTTP tunnel sowieso ein problem. Im Squid geht das sogar sehr einfach ungewünschte applikationen vom tunneln zu hindern.
> 
> mfg
> ...

 

guck mal auf http://squid.visolve.com/squid24s1/access_controls.htm#acl acl type browser

ein

acl goodbrowser browser MOZILLA

http_access allow goodbrowser

http_access deny all

in der squid.conf sollte dann nur mehr browser mit dem mozilla im agent string durchlassen.

mfG

MasterOfMagic

----------

## mike_78

 *MasterOfMagic wrote:*   

>  *mike_78 wrote:*    *Quote:*   
> 
> Hallo, wenn die Leute an der TU an dem Proxy-Server ne ACL setzen (z.b. nach Browser Agent) dann hast du mit deinem HTTP tunnel sowieso ein problem. Im Squid geht das sogar sehr einfach ungewünschte applikationen vom tunneln zu hindern.
> 
> mfg
> ...

 

krass  :Wink:  danke Dir.

lg

----------

